
Writers: start collaborating using GitHub now - eb0la
https://medium.com/hypetonic/writers-start-collaborating-using-github-now-82167b428de7#
======
MaxLeiter
Why not just Google drive? "Suggestion" and "comment" mode capture 99% of the
actually helpful functionality mentioned in the article

